# People who drive at 40.....



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

...everywhere*!!!!

FFS what are they playing at? at first you think 40 mph in a 60 zone - frustrating maybe, but they obviously feel that they are driving at a safe speed for the conditions so fair enough. but then as you enter the 30 zone, they continue to plod on at 40!!!! WTF are they thinking?!?! are these people complete f'wits or just totally oblivious to the world around them?

H

*of course this does not apply to taxi drivers who, as everyone knows, drive at a constant 50mph everywhere for entirely different reasons!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> are these people complete f'wits or just totally oblivious to the world around them?


Both Â  

related, I think to those people who:

on a 60 limit road do 25 round he slighest bend and 70+ on the straights[/*]
at night, slow down to half speed as soon as they see an oncoming car in the distance*[/*]

* even if it's 3 miles away Â


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Oh and while we're on....those cretins who...

1. have no lane discipline on roundabouts and manage to use both lanes on the dual carriageway when coming off them....
2. try to join a 70mph motorway by doing 40 and sitting in the right hand lane of the sliproad....
3. 'overtake' by going 2mph faster than the car they're passing...

....need to be taken out and shot too [smiley=rifle.gif]

H


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Go to Torbay - it's 38mph everywhere there. Night and day, sun or rain, busy or quiet.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think you will find that it is older people that drive like this. Funny enough these people will be collecting speeding tickets as well when they drive within the 30 mph zone. At least they deserve it.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> FFS what are they playing at? at first you think 40 mph in a 60 zone - frustrating maybe, but they obviously feel that they are driving at a safe speed for the conditions so fair enough. Â but then as you enter the 30 zone, they continue to plod on at 40!!!! WTF are they thinking?!?! are these people complete f'wits or just totally oblivious to the world around them?


I call it the FRF syndrome = 'fixed right foot' syndrome. It's as if these people are unable to alter their right foot angle to increaase / decrease throttle, hence always do the same speed in top gear. Also explains why they crawl away from lights as cannot apply extra acceleration. Similalry cannot reduce throttle when entering a 30 zone.

Nightmare.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Do you think as their toenails grow they get faster



> I call it the FRF syndrome = 'fixed right foot' syndrome. Â It's as if these people are unable to alter their right foot angle to increaase / decrease throttle, hence always do the same speed in top gear. Â Also explains why they crawl away from lights as cannot apply extra acceleration. Â Similalry cannot reduce throttle when entering a 30 zone.
> 
> Nightmare.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps their cruise control has overridden the rest of the car and they are doomed to travel at 40mph until they run out of petrol.

Perhaps a terrorist has put a bomb on their car that will explode if they go under 40 mph or over 42.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

> Do you think as their toenails grow they get faster


 ;D

Probably a curve as inital growth will depress the accelerator but then when they get all gnarly and yellow and start to curl under the toe so accellerator pressure will ease.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps a terrorist has put a bomb on their car that will explode if they go under 40 mph or over 42.


ROFL Â ;D
I hope the bomb will explode as well Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And these are also the sort that stick in the inside lane on a dual carriageway at 40 too and don't bloody budge over to the outside lane when a slip road comes up or see what is coming infront of them off the slip road [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Usually the same group of people who brake for oncoming traffic even when the gap is big enough to fit an aircraft carrier through.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

And on the odd occasion they overtake something, they BRAKE just before pulling out. WTF.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Also annoying are people, who at a three lane large roundabout (say a motorway exit junction), are in the outside lane (as if they want to go around the island) and then cut across two lanes of traffic to get onto the motorway. Madness ???

I remember this happening numerous times at J7 on the M11.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I tried driving up the M5 at 60 mph a couple of weeks ago, as I was running early for a meet. Apart from fact that it was boring and you find yourself concentrating less than you do at more normal speeds, which potentially makes it less safe, (i know I'd never convince a judge of that ), I was *still* catching up Micras, Rovers etc driving even more slowly in the middle lane. I can see why truckers can get so frustrated with some car drivers.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

.... are the people who drive straight out from a slip road across the give way line onto the main carraigeway and think they are in the right.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> .... are the people who drive straight out from a slip road across the give way line onto the main carraigeway and think they are in the right.


Aye. Â It's also one of my pet hates people who join the motorway way too slowly, without accelerating to the speed of traffic flow on the carriage ways and 'slotting in' to a gap. Â Why are somne folk unable to do this and read the road, without either unduly affecting flow rate (causing people to brake unecessarily) or preventing the people behind on the slip from joining smoothly. 

Oh and while I'm at it, am I the only one who understands what 'Merge In Turn' means? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I tried driving up the M5 at 60 mph a couple of weeks ago, as I was running early for a meet. Â Apart from fact that it was boring and you find yourself concentrating less than you do at more normal speeds, which potentially makes it less safe, (i know I'd never convince a judge of that ), Â I was *still* catching up Micras, Rovers etc driving even more slowly in the middle lane. Â I can see why truckers can get so frustrated with some car drivers.


It is unbelievable that cars can travel on motorways at speeds below the 57 mph that lorries travel. These cars should be banned from the motorways as they are a hazard and create traffic queues when lorries are forced to overtake them.

I mean it is illegal to travel slowly on a motorway but will the speed cameras catch these people? :


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Oh and while I'm at it, am I the only one who understands what 'Merge In Turn' means?


Try the Channel Isles, it works really well there. HMG thinks it is too complex for mainland UK!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

> It is unbelievable that cars can travel on motorways at speeds below the 57 mph that lorries travel.


Recently read that they are planning to cut the motorway speed limit to 60 mph and town driving down to 20 mph.

What is the point ! Speed doesn't kill, it is bad driving.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Oh and while I'm at it, am I the only one who understands what 'Merge In Turn' means? :


Absolutely not ................. but you may be the only one who attempts to do it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sunday drivers the lot of 'em Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Like the "Friday driver" in a Mazda convertible driving at 30mph on a country lane today Â 
Sunbathing no doubt :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sunbathing! brrrrr it's freezing out there today Dani  . Well, it is here in Essex


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> What is the point ! Speed doesn't kill, it is bad driving.


Your right, its the sudden stopping that does the damage.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Oh and while I'm at it, am I the only one who understands what 'Merge In Turn' means? :


Zip it ;D


----------

